# Moravian Style Workbenches



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm a Moravian workbench fanboy. It all started when I was wanting to make a workbench I could take in my motorhome while on vacation. Would give me something to do dontcha know. Anyway cutting to the chase After much thinking and yes buts I ran across Will Myers Moravian build video and could see how the Moravian bench would answer all the yes buts. So I built one. It worked as I expected only better.

The first was built using HD DF construction grade wood, I wanted a prettier one so I built another. During the second build I began to realize just how brilliant the design of the bench was. Each joint is the simplest and easiest to make that will do the needed job. The bench comes apart and goes back together easily, each unit is light and stores in a small space and best of all the bench is rock solid, my shop sized Moravian is as solid as my Roubo bench that does not come apart and weighs four times as much.

Long introduction to the latest build.

The wood, Poplar, gathered and sized:










More build photos to come,

ken


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Oh ok, I get it. I was thinking that looks like a English/Nicholson style. I am curious to see your build as I too wanted something portable to bring in my travel trailer.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

If you decide to build a Moravian bench be sure to watch Will Myers' video, it is a fun watch and worth your time in info.

I believe for today's woodworker the Moravian bench is the best bench design out there. It can be scaled to any size. For the same stability and size it will use maybe a little over half the wood a Roubo uses and because we are so mobile today it is easy to break down and move.

OK enough fanboy for now, here is the start of the current build.










The legs are sized and ready for markout.

Another advantage of the Moravian bench is it is a very quick build. It usually takes about six weeks from buying the wood until finished and useable. That is while working full time, keeping Casa Chaos from falling down around my ears and keeping MsBubba happy. This build has taken a little longer, I'm about seven weeks into the build and have a couple more days to go. I'm not sure why other than the Tucson Summer has been brutal and MsBubba retired in January.

ken


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

> Oh ok, I get it. I was thinking that looks like a English/Nicholson style. I am curious to see your build as I too wanted something portable to bring in my travel trailer.
> 
> - SMP


SMP,

That is my French/English bench. It has Roubo bones and an English apron. Next to it is the shop sized Moravian.

ken


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

The legs marked out.










marking out the middle stretcher.










This stretcher has a single shoulder through tenon. A joint that is easier to cut than a double shoulder and should be stronger because more "meat" is left between the tenon and the edge of the leg.










More later,

ken


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm starting to see the light on th Moravian benches. I'm looking forward to seeing more progress pictures.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

It does look like it would be an easier build than a Roubo, due to simpler joinery, and the strength from the canted legs would be like a well made sawhorse on steroids.

Will Myers, the part of Uncle Roy you don't see unless you travel to Carolina. Which I highly suggest as a very nice place to visit.






There are a bunch of great vids on this Wood and Shop site.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

> I'm starting to see the light on th Moravian benches. I'm looking forward to seeing more progress pictures.
> 
> - Lazyman


Thanks Lazyman,

I'm not great at taking photos while building so a lot of the photos will be of the product but you should be able to make out what was done.

ken


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

> It does look like it would be an easier build than a Roubo, due to simpler joinery, and the strength from the canted legs would be like a well made sawhorse on steroids.
> 
> Will Myers, the part of Uncle Roy you don t see unless you travel to Carolina. Which I highly suggest as a very nice place to visit.
> 
> ...


SteveN,

I've built both Roubo style and Moravian and the Moravian is a much easier build due to the simple easy joints and much lighter weight of the parts. When you are older than dirt lightness is important. Because of the design the strength and stability are there. I expect my shop sized Moravian weights no more than half as much as the French/English bench that sets next to it and it is every bit as stable as the heavier bench.

BTW, this build is kinda a hybrid. It is small with a ~1800mm (6') slab that is 90mm (3.5") thick. It will be bigger and heavier than my usual portable bench but slightly smaller than a standard shop sized one. I'm looking forward to seeing how it works out.

ken


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

The upper stretcher is a simple bridal joint, a much easier joint than a through tenon but offers as much strength as the through tenon in this application.

Sawing the tenons.










Next is the housed dovetail of the lower stretcher.

ken


----------



## navarro1950 (Jan 30, 2019)

I'm new to Lumberjocks is there any certain type of wood to build a workbench ?


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

> I'm new to Lumberjocks is there any certain type of wood to build a workbench ?
> 
> - Navarro Edwards


Navarro,

Short answer…No. Longer and better answer, I like a wood with close grain, that is easy to work and has a light color and almost as important is cheap locally. Heavy for volume helps as well. Poplar meets all those requirements except for heavy, I will still use it for things like the base as I'm doing with this bench. In my area European Beech meets all the requirement except for cheap and it gets close on that. I've built complete benches with European Beech, this build will have a Beech glue up slab. If cheap is most important, then any of the construction grade woods found at the local home center will work. SYP can be a very good wood, I've built several benches using home center SYP, in fact one is still in my shop and I know a friend is still using one I built for him using home center DF. When I go to the wood store looking for wood to build a bench about the only bins I do not look at are Basswood and the darker woods like Cherry and Walnut.

Hope this helps,

ken


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

The lower stretcher is joined with large housed dovetail. Agan an easy open joint much like the bridle joint used on the top stretcher. The bottom stretcher's main job is the keep the legs from spreading and what better joint is there for doing that. Easy to make and the best joint for the job, what's not to like.










ken


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Navarro, With respect to the many finely crafted workbenches shown in both of these threads, (many are works of art in and of themselves), AN answer to your question is it depends on what wood you have easily and affordably available to you. For instance, my own current workbench is made of about 70% salvaged pine. Parts of an old water bed frame I found at my last home, and other odds and ends of dimensional lumber that were on hand. I used it because I had it on hand, so the price was right. (Also because this bench is designed to be semi portable when/if another move occurs, THIS one will go WITH me….) Pine is also "stickier" than some other woods, which are known to be more slippery, especially when a nice finish is applied.
Quite honestly, ALL woods used in workbenches have their respective pros and cons. If this is your very first bench, pine would be cost effective, easily worked wood to use. Build a bench, use it for awhile, see what you like and dislike about it. This low cost bench can be used later on to build a more costly and elaborate workbench. Many of us here have had a few workbenches in our lives as needs and tastes change, and the budget allows. 
Of course, this is just my own take, but I hate to see someone spend years PLANNING a workbench, when they could have built a first one, and been USING it in the meantime.
Please let us know your progress with your bench.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Another benefit of recycled lumber is that it is probably dry (unless left outside) and should not move.


----------



## navarro1950 (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks fellow Lumberjocks for all of your help.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

The last mortise on the legs is the long stretcher mortise. The bad new it is a big mortise and it is cut at a 15 degree angle. The good is the mortise must be loose, no piston fit for this sucker,










After chopping the mortise, sawing the long stretcher tenon. It also has a 15 degree shoulder.










Finished tenon.










Fitting the long stretcher to the leg.










The build slowed at this point, I had to put Sam the Wonder Dog down because of old age. I still miss him a lot. Here's his first day home from the pound.










Next up is gluing the base units together.

ken


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

After completing the joinery it is time to glue up the base units. As with most glue ups, it is a little chaotic and mistakes happen easily. On the last build I turned the middle stretcher upside down on one of the base units causing the wrong tenon to fit in the mortises. One didn't fit without the help of "lumpy" and the other was loose.

While it doesn't work every time (see above), careful layout and run through helps.










A base unit in glue up, this one was a little out of square but I was able to pull it up with a diagonal clamp.










Base unit out of clamps.










Each base unit requires some clean up then it is on to marking and chopping the "key" mortise.

ken


----------



## navarro1950 (Jan 30, 2019)

Ken I truly understand how your loss for Sam could have slowed down the build. Having a companion like Sam for a long time is a tremendous impact on your life . At this point in my life since I am retired I have nothing but time to build my very first workbench. 
OleGrump thanks for the advice about using the reclaimed wood. I have access to loads of reclaimed wood at my disposal. It's great to have friends in that business since now I know that I can use it . Thanks.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

Navarro,

Thanks, he was a very good and unique dog that "knew he wasn't a dog". Sam's last trip to the beach, the harness is to help him up the steps to the Motorhome.










I know I'm a fanboy but there is a reason for it. I've been building workbenches since the late '70s and the Moravian style bench is the only one to tickle all my bench "G" spots. Of course everyone has different wants and needs but if you want a bench that is simple, easy and quick to build, uses minimum wood for a given stability (in other words cheap to build), and most important of all is rock solid, the Moravian is all that.

BTW, most folks over think their first workbench. OleGrump had it right about just build one then use it to find out what works and what doesn't. Then build another to fix the things that drive you barking at the moon mad and so on. Each of my builds over the year has gotten simpler with most of those early "must have" features removed because they just got in the way of doing work. A face vise and a couple or three holdfasts with battens and stops is all you need to hold your work. Simpler is better.

Good luck with your build, please post photos during the build.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

The top rail/stretcher needs beveling to match the bevel on the legs. A wood stock scrub plane and my Steve Voigt wood stock Jack plane made short work of the job. Steve is one of the few makers of double iron woodies and his planes are a joy to use. His prices are going up soon, if you are thinking of buying a woodie you could save a couple of bucks by ordering now.










First assembly of the base units with the long stretchers so the "key" mortises can be marked on the long stretcher tenons.










The base of the bench is almost finished at this point.

ken


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

After marking the position of the long stretcher keys and chopping them the bench is put back together. BTW, the key mortises are a bear to chop, they are narrow, short and deep with each end angled.

A key installed.










Once the key mortises are finished the base is put together. I've moved the base to the back garden so I have room to work on it.










Next is glue up of the slab.

ken


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Navarro, You're entirely welcome to such suggestions as I could make that may help. I think woodworkers have been using 'reclaimed' wood for their benches as long as there have been workbenches…..  It's pretty surprising how much lumber I was able to find in the garage of my last house, which is now in the workbench. (FREE!!!)
Building any kind of workbench is a learning experience, and sometimes we've gotta fly by the seat of our pants to git er dun, because we run into various hiccups along the way.
I firmly believe in what I said: Don't waste years PLANNING a bench. (Some folks over think it WAY too much) Build a bench. Use it for awhile. Find out what you like and dislike about it. That way, if you decide to build another one in the future, you'll know what features you want, and can use the first bench to build your dream bench.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I am trying to understand how the top is attached to the legs?


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

> I am trying to understand how the top is attached to the legs?
> 
> - Lazyman


Lazyman,

That post is coming soon. A short preview: the slab is attached with dowels that have been "blind pegged". That way the slab is removable if you decide to break the bench down. It'll all be clear in another day or two. Photos to follow.

ken


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

> Navarro :..Don t waste years PLANNING a bench. (Some folks over think it WAY too much) Build a bench. Use it for awhile. Find out what you like and dislike about it. That way, if you decide to build another one in the future, you ll know what features you want, and can use the first bench to build your dream bench."
> - OleGrump


Some of the best bench building advice there is.

ken


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

BTW, the bench in the background of the previous post was the first workbench I made for woodworking back in the, IIRC, '70s. I hadn't a clue what I was doing and just kinda made a bad copy of some of the benches I saw in a new magazine called "Fine Woodworking".

Next up is the slab glue up. There are many ways to do the job, sometimes some work better than others but not always. Bottom line it is almost always a PITA and a lot of work with heavy lifting. This time I worked with no more than four glue surfaces at a time and for most of the glue up just two at a time.










Ending up with two four slat hunks for the final glue up, again just two glue surfaces.










Slab out of glue up and checking the bottom surface for wind.










A blurry view down the winding sticks.










Next up is finishing the chop and the vise backer board.

ken


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

I usually plan on 6 to 8 weeks to build a bench, that is while working full time and taking care that Casa Chaos does not fall down around my ears. This build has taken longer, I'm not sure why other than work has been insane and the Tucson Summer has been brutai. Whatever, the wood for the build followed me home on June 6th and today is August 13th and there is still a week or two of work to finish the bench up.

There are three jobs to finish: Finish making the vise backer, the vise chop, and install the screw with crisscross. I'm down to installing the screw, it is not difficult but is fiddly. The second job is installing the slab and chopping the backer board mortises. The third and last is making a tool tray. If I can find shop time when it is reasonably cool, <100f>s finished.

ken


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

For some reason I can't post a photo of the chop, backer and screw on the above post. And it is messing up the last sentence. I'll try it here.










ken


----------



## navarro1950 (Jan 30, 2019)

Guys I spend a few days each month at M. D. Anderson in Houston Tx. I was diagnosed with chronic lymphocytic leukemia in 2002 and since have gone through the CLL 3 more . In 2016 I was diagnosed with prostate prostate so after going through cancer a total of 5 times I really don't want to spend too long just wanting to build my first workbench. . Is there any particular width and length the Moravian bench should be or could it be built according to the space I have ?


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

> Guys I spend a few days each month at M. D. Anderson in Houston Tx. I was diagnosed with chronic lymphocytic leukemia in 2002 and since have gone through the CLL 3 more . In 2016 I was diagnosed with prostate prostate so after going through cancer a total of 5 times I really don't want to spend too long just wanting to build my first workbench. . Is there any particular width and length the Moravian bench should be or could it be built according to the space I have ?
> 
> - Navarro Edwards


Navarro,

The bench is easily scalable. I have one bench that was made to be a shop bench with a close to 7' long with a 3 3/4" thick slab. Several others with ~5' slabs and meant to be portable and carried in the side bins of my motorhome. In other words it is easy to make to fit the space available and as heavy as you want it. I've built them out of construction grade wood from Home Depot and Poplar and Beach from the wood store. They all work and are a pleasure to use.

Find Will Meyers' video, watch it a couple of times and go to work building.

ken


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Navarro,
You will find plans and a description of the built here

DVD here


----------



## navarro1950 (Jan 30, 2019)

Ok I spoke to my friend the other night and asked him for 4 boards no longer then 4' to use as the legs for my workbench and he gave them to me. The boards are 4×6 pieces of pine out of an old house in New Orleans ( that is where I'm from originally). He's also giving me an order lumber I need so this weekend I'll go over the lake to New Orleans with my trailer to pick up the wood. So now I'll be starting on my Moravian workbench. I've been looking at other Moravian workbench builds on Pinterest and YouTube along with those that you all have here on how to get my build going. As soon as I start I will be taking pics and posting them so you all can see it and give me any advice to help me along the way. Thanks again.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

BTW, there are 3 sketchup designs for Moravian benchs on the 3D warehouse.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

The major reason the Moravian bench has been resurrected is Will Meyers did the research and made some very astute decisions during his original build, mostly to faithfully follow the build of the bench in the Old Salem museum.

Maybe because I'm slow but it took a couple of builds for me to realize just how brilliant the original design/build was. Each joint in the build is the simplest and easiest to make that will do the needed job. All but one of the joints in the base are "open" joints with only three through mortises, one of which has a single shoulder and the other two do not depend on a "piston" fit, in fact must be loose. And of course because of the slanted legs the bench acts like a much heavier bench with the stability of a bench weighing twice as much.

There is nothing wrong with a Roubo or Northern European bench but the Moravian better suits the needs of today's woodworker because we tend to be more mobile and the cost of wood is so high plus it is a very easy build for the first time bench builder.

ken


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

The vise is together and works a treat. Next job on the vise is to take it apart and do some shaping on the chop and fit the backer board to the bench. To fit the backer board to the bench will require the slab to be installed. Slab install is next. The next post will show how the slab is attached to the base using dowels and blind pegging the mortises.



















ken


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

Before you can blind peg that sucker you gotta get the slab on the base. Another couple of feet longer I'm not sure I could do it without help.










Next up is deciding where to put the base mortises and then driving a finishing nail 10mm or so into the center to start the blind pegging.










Clip the nails to about 3mm, leave enough so they can be easily removed but short enough to just leave a marking hole in the slab.










Place the slab back into position on the base and press down to mark the mortise location. Remove the slab and drill the mortises. The back mortise will be elongated on the slab to allow wood movement. The next post will cover drilling the mortises and final install of the vise.










The next job will be taking the base apart to chop a mortise in the stretcher to hold the vise backer board. The slab will have to be moved back into the shop, my back hurts thinking about it, so I can chop the mortise for the top of the backer board. Once those are done the bench goes back together with the vise installed and the bench is finished other than clean up and making a tool tray.

I guess I should add that the base mortises will hold 5/8" dowels that stick up ~25mm and the slab mortises slip over the dowels to hold the slab in place.

Lazyman I hope this post help in understanding how the slab and base are attached.

ken


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

The slab mortises are finished, I expect I'll do a little more clean up on the bottom before the bench is finished but the slab is ready to mate with the base.










The rectangular mortise is to house the top tenon on the vise backer board and the round mortises will house the base 5/8" dowels holding the slab in place.

One more mortise to chop on the long stretcher to house the bottom tenon on the vise backer board. Once that mortise is chopped the base will go back together, the vise will be fitted, and the slab installed. All that is left is the tool tray and clean up. The fat lady is clearing her throat.

ken


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Ken, this build is going to be my bible pretty soon. I volunteer at a railroad museum doing restoration work. My upcoming projects are in two buildings so I need a bench that can be moved; the Moravian fits the bill so thanks for the detailed build posts. I've got Will's video bookmarked for vacation viewing. My current bench is a Roubo so this should be informative.

Great work.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

TOF,

Thanks. My shop Moravian has a 3 3/4" thick and 7' long glue up slab, this bench I built with an eye on someone that needs a small workbench but portability is not that important so it has a 3 1/2" glue up slab. My portable benches all have 8/4 one piece Beech slabs and the thin light slab works fine. The only place you might notice the lightness is vigorous cross grain planing. BTW, I have a at one time Roubo now a French/English bench in my shop as well as all the Moravians. It's a good bench.

Will is a hoot, fun to watch even if you did not plan on a build.

Good luck, post some photos,

ken


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Ken, thanks. My bench is 4" oak on top, 22" wide by 7, long. 5 1/8" square legs. It is a beast.


----------



## navarro1950 (Jan 30, 2019)

Ok I went and picked up the 4×6s and unfortunately for me it's not planed . I have an old coworker that build caskets with the he monks at a seminary . So I'll ask him if he could plane the boards for me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Good stuff, ken. Very informative post!


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

> Good stuff, ken. Very informative post!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Thanks Smitty,

The fun part is almost finished. Now comes the work, cleaning up all the mess made during the build and flatting the slab.

ken


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

The first fitting of the slab to the base is not too bad, the backer board needs a bit of trimming, maybe a mm or two off where the angle meets the forward vertical and I expect after looking at the left forward peg and mortise I'll drill the mortise a couple or three turns deeper.










I'll piddle with the fitting a little then clean up and flatten the slab and trim the ends. After the slab clean up the ends of the long stretchers need rounding and I'll mount the chop.

Last job is making a tool tray which can be a PITA because it is so long but bottom line it is not structural and almost any joint is strong enough. The biggest problem is finding or making boards that are long enough and straight enough to use.

This sucker is almost finished, in fact if needed it could be used as a bench today.

ken


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice build. Just curious… Have you considered just drilling all the way through the top (from the top) into the legs to make aligning the holes that hold the top on a little easier?


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

> Nice build. Just curious… Have you considered just drilling all the way through the top (from the top) into the legs to make aligning the holes that hold the top on a little easier?
> 
> - Lazyman


lazy,

It doesn't get much easier than blind pegging. My guess is drilling from the top of the slab would cause more problems that it fixes.

ken


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

The other day Sylvain asked why I didn't use the portable bench to work on the new slab instead of carrying it back and forth to the shop. I was busted and gave a weak excuse of having no room. I was kinda correct but after thinking about it and looking around the area I figured, if I didn't leave it up too long MsBubba might not say too much. I could put the portable bench at a 90 to the new bench where I could slide the slab back and forth as needed. It messes up sitting at the patio bar but as hot as it is now (111F this afternoon) we are not using the bar very much and it should save my back. Thanks Sylvain.










It goes to prove the old adage that it is much easier to build a bench if you have a bench.

The slab is setting correctly on the bases, the vise backer has been trimmed and the crisscross pin hole has been extended into the leg. The chop has been shaped and is ready to be mounted. Next up is cleaning up and flatting the top of the slab.

Even though the bench is almost finished there are still a number of remove the slab and fiddle with something then replace the slab cycles to go. It will be good to have the bench to slide the slab onto.

ken


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

On to the scut work. Cleaning up the slab is not the most fun part of the build, I may get it close and then run the slab through the planer to finish. To be decided depending on how my arms and back hold up.

Some of the cross grain work has been done with the old reliable Stanley #5 with a "Jack" sharpened cutter. For the end to end work I'm using a Philly Plane single iron Razee Jack. Wood stock planes are lighter and do not require as much "waxing" of the sole vs. metal body planes. For this kind of work single iron vs. double iron makes no never mind.










I'm guessing MsBubba is cool with the portable bench being on the back patio. She has commandeered the far end of the bench for some of her ceramic work. BTW, the bench is rock solid, not a wiggle with either heavy cross grain or end to end planning.

Have I ever mentioned that everyone needs a portable Moravian bench?

ken


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

I needed a break from cleaning up the slab so I finished mounting the vise.

Oh boy is it sweet. It is slicker than snot. Where has it been all my life. I want it to have my children. Maybe a little overboard but damn it works a treat. A spin in either direction and it runs until it runs out of energy or into to something. Once it clamps on a piece of wood (and this is without leather or the cruber on either face) it holds. I planned the end grain of a board that was sticking up 150-200mm and it didn't move. See photo:



















I'll see if I can make a video that will post.

The pin for the backer board crisscross needs trimming, I didn't want it to be too short. I'll do that job the next time the bench comes apart along with cleaning up the base units and rounding the long stretcher tenon ends.

Tool tray next, while the fat lady isn't singing, this sucker is a workbench.

The vise is so sweet I expect my main bench is in for a new vise. Probably soon. The BenchCrafted Classic vise with crisscross has a couple of things going for it. First of course is that it works really well, second it is slightly cheaper than the Lake Erie 2X wood screw kit, and third it is an easier build than the wood screw with a parallel guide.

ken


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

The workbench part of the build is finished. All that is left is making a tool tray.










Tomorrow my guess is I'll spend most of the day digging through the wood pile trying to find something 4/4 wide enough, long enough, and straight enough to make a tool tray. I really don't want to go to the wood store.

Right now for the tool tray, if I find an ok hunk of wood, I'm thinking a simple rebate with glue and cut nails, quick and dirty but with the nails it should look pretty good. If I end up using some Pine I'll have to think about it.

ken


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

The Fat Lady is hitting the high notes as I type.

There is some minor cleanup to do, pencil lines, glue squeeze out, and I need to add the "Crubber" to the vise chop so it holds better. It will be tough to get to hold any better than it does now but I will add it anyway. Once the final clean up is finished I'll put some Tung oil on the base but may leave the slab dry until the bench finds a home.

It should be a good bench, from what work I've done on it it is rock solid, the vise is a dream, and it is a good working size.



















As always, click 'em to big 'em.

BTW, today has been a tough working day, I'm not sure what the temp is but it is high and the RH is even higher. It has been a work for 10, rest and drink water for 20 all day.

ken


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm drilling two rolls of dog holes. The one on the end that is separated from the others is to hold a Veritas Wonder Dog for use when I need an end vise, it doesn't happen often enough to go to the trouble and expense of either a wagon or end vise install. The Wonder dog will usually take care of those needs without being in the way when not needed.



















Next are ledgers on the long stretchers to hold a bottom shelf. I still have not decided on a backside tool rack. Also still undecided is either a deadman or most likely a bench jack.

The bench has one light application of Tung oil. Over the next few weeks as the oil dries there may be a couple more added.

Other changes are I'm ordering a BC Classic screw and 14" crisscross for the other bench. The portable bench may keep the wood screw.

ken


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Passed by this thing, today….









Solid wood, BTW….simply didn't have a place for it….would have been nicer if he had the rest of it….


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

Installed a shelf on the long stretchers of the new bench. It is pretty much the same as the shelf on the shop Moravian, just a little shorter.










From the other side:










Except for the end slats the slats are loose with a little "play" between slats. We are nearing the end of monsoon season which is our highest RH of the year so wood movement shouldn't be a problem.

This more or less finishes the bench. About the only other thing I might add is a tool rack on the back side of the slab. I'll live with the bench for a bit before deciding if a rack is needed.

ken


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

Tool Rack Added:

I added a tool rack to the bench this AM. After a couple of weeks of posting the bench is finished, it really is now. The tool rack even has a coat of Tung oil, you can't get more finished than that.

Before Tung oil:










Finished with Tung oil and ready to work:










The fat lady is taking her bow.

ken


----------



## BuckeyeDennis (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm sold - that's a beautiful, functional, and efficient workbench design.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks Dennis,

The design is flexible and can be scaled to needed size. I think it meets the needs of the modern woodworker better than others. Like I said at the start, I'm a fanboy. Currently I have four Moravian benches in my shop, one serves as the sharpening bench, two others are used daily as general purpose work benches, and the fourth is disassembled and stored in a corner of the shop for use when a workbench is needed someplace other than the shop.

I hope after using this last build for a few months to make sure all works well together to sell it to make room for another build. This time with a Oak base and maybe a Soft Maple slab vs. the Poplar base and Beech slab of this build.

ken


----------



## patas75 (Sep 20, 2019)

I'm curious but how would handle edge planing on this type of bench? I'm currently building a nicholson and can use the apron to hold material for edge planing. I guess a deadman can help in that arena. I have the Will Myers video but don't recall anything on edge planing.

Nice build by the way.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

> I m curious but how would handle edge planing on this type of bench? I m currently building a nicholson and can use the apron to hold material for edge planing. I guess a deadman can help in that arena. I have the Will Myers video but don t recall anything on edge planing.
> 
> Nice build by the way.
> 
> - patas75


Patas75,

Thanks, it is a great bench.

For long edge planing there are several options. The first is the face vise holds so well that all it takes is a light clamping to hold the unsupported end. For that I just use one of the longer "trigger" type clamps across the bench. If more than that is needed I have two options, the first is to use my French/English bench that has an apron or a bench jack. I'm not a fan of sliding deadmen, most of the time they are in the way and most of the time a bench jack works as well and can be put out of the way when not needed.

ken


----------



## memilanuk (Apr 15, 2008)

Ken,

Maybe I missed it along the way… but why the gap at the ends of the tool tray?

Thanks,

Monte


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

> Ken,
> 
> Maybe I missed it along the way… but why the gap at the ends of the tool tray?
> 
> ...


Monte,

The tool tray is held in position with two pegs and a couple of battens on the bottom. To remove the tray the back edge has to be lifted, the gaps are there to make room to lift the back of the tray for removal.

ken


----------



## memilanuk (Apr 15, 2008)

Ken,

I figured as much… I just asked because I thought I've seen pics of other similar benches with the same functionality, but without the gap.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

> Ken,
> 
> I figured as much… I just asked because I thought I ve seen pics of other similar benches with the same functionality, but without the gap.
> 
> - Monte Milanuk


Monte,

In addition to the battens I also have a tool rack on the back side of the slab that keeps you from lifting the tool tray straight up. A gap was the easiest work around and it has no effect on the functionality of the tool tray.

ken


----------



## Vuddha29 (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi Ken
Thanks for sharing your build. It looks amazing.

I'm starting a Moravian bench using reclaimed wood (I've bought Will Myers' plans and very instructive video).

The plans call for the long stretchers (with tusk tenons) being 2 3/4" x 3 1/2".

I have some reclaimed lumber that i could make glue into 3" x 3 1/8" for the long stretchers. The wood is Douglas fir, i believe.

Do you think this would be suitable for this application?

I'm new to Lumberjocks and but have a little bit of experience working with wood.

Thanks so much for any insight you can provide!


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I am a Moravian fan boy too. The gaps in the ends of the tray are not necessary to lift out the tray but I don't have the tool rack on mine. The cleats that hold my tray are rounded or tapered so that as the tray is lifted it can move back from the bench. I had so much fun building it I can easily see doing another but the big question is what to change? Great looking bench!


----------



## Bearcontrare (Oct 6, 2020)

While I see many good points about this style of workbench and why many people like it, I have one personal hang-up about it. It is MY OWN personal hang-up, and certainly NO REFLECTION on the bench's design or merits.
About 35 years ago, I had one of those prefabricated laminated oak benches that were available then in hardware stores. It had a built in tool tray. Yes, tool trays hold tools. They also collect sawdust, shavings and borings. Yout tools get covered with these, tools roll off the slab into the tool well, tools get jumbled in them. After about two years, I cut some more oak and filled in the damned thing. That was the LAST AND ONLY bench with a tool tray. I can't work with them myself.
I presently have a Roy Underhill/Bernard Jones folding bench variation on which the tool tray was eliminated in favor of a solid bench top. If I ever build a Moravian, and the temptation is pretty strong, the top will have to be solid. Otherwise, IMHO, the design is pretty darned brilliant.
Appatently, my English blood is still too strong to adapt to the tool tray equipped workbench.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

That's okay Barry, a tool tray isn't for everybody I guess. The two options that I know of are the tray and the rack where the tool handles stick up and it looks like Bubba likes both. I like being able to have work extend over the tool tray whether it is full of tools or not. Just getting use to mine so time will tell what gets the thumbs up or down.


----------



## Bearcontrare (Oct 6, 2020)

General workbench note: Please folks, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER buy or try to use CAST metal holdfasts. They will only cause you frustration and aggravation in addition to wasting money. They just do not work well at all 
Forged or wrought holdfasts are available at reasonable cost on line. These are the type you will want to use, and will use them for YEARS.The difference is like night and day.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

> Hi Ken
> Thanks for sharing your build. It looks amazing.
> 
> I'm starting a Moravian bench using reclaimed wood (I've bought Will Myers' plans and very instructive video).
> ...


Vuddha,

Shouldn't be a problem, I've made a base from HD DougFir that works well.

ken


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

> I am a Moravian fan boy too. The gaps in the ends of the tray are not necessary to lift out the tray but I don t have the tool rack on mine. The cleats that hold my tray are rounded or tapered so that as the tray is lifted it can move back from the bench. *I had so much fun building it I can easily see doing another* but the big question is what to change? Great looking bench!
> 
> - controlfreak


Freak,

Careful or you'll have a dozen of the things, they are like rabbits . The only thing stopping me from building another is no room.

ken


----------

